# Noise from wires in conduit



## rockstrong (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a problem with a new house, we have a humming/growling noise coming from the wires in the conduit *electic mast*. It is not always there but can often be heard from inside the house. The electrician says it may be coming from the Hydro meter or neutral from Hydro. The Hydro company says it is from the customer components. Has anyone ever have this situation? I am told by the GC who built the house that this is a problem in our area. The electricain proposed to ty-rap the cables together in the conduit going to the main panel, but can't guarantee it will completely eliminate the noise.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Tye wrapping only masks the problem. You need to get to the root cause.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Perhaps a mechanics stethoscope could isolate where the sound is coming from.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Didn't we close this thread when you asked it a couple weeks ago?


----------

